# Big Bore Shield



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I stopped by my favorite pawn shop today and probably overpaid for a S&W Shield in .45 ACP.
When I saw that it came with the box, books, lock, and an extra magazine I declared it to be sold.

It does in fact come with a Lasermax frame mount laser and looks to be a nice specimen with few rounds through it. These days, I say if you can find it, buy it.

It does not cause buyers remorse at this point, and will be a handy little EDC once it has cycled a bunch of overpriced range ammo through it.

If it does not pan out it will make good trade fodder on something that will perform.

Range report this weekend weather permitting.

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool.

I have one in 9mm, and owned 2 others previously. Good little gun. Now, I want the 4" version in 9mm


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I think you did good with all things considered. I have a buddy that has one, he took it along when we went on a bow elk hunt a while back. Great little guns. Lot of Black Bears but they absolutely wanted nothing to do with us, thankfully.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I went to pick up my new to me Shield this afternoon. The nice guy at the counter looked at my purchase agreement and said "So you bought the .45?".
I said "I guess so."
He said that The NICS has been down all day. I should call tomorrow.
HMMM....

Gw


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Most likely it was to much gun for the initial buyer. 
Looking for reliability , good buy


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I finally picked up the pistol, field stripped, cleaned the pistol, the magazines and removed the Lasermax frame mount laser. (FOR SALE BTW)
It looks like I may be the first person to remove the slide. Aside from maybe 100 rounds (on the high estimate) this thing is as new.
I searched the archives and found my stash of 45 ACP ammo and have SD and range ammo to feed it for a while.
I am going out tomorrow to see if it makes loud noises and holes in paper. 
Smith & Wesson is not my first choice, but I anticipate a positive result at the range.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> I finally picked up the pistol, field stripped, cleaned the pistol, the magazines and removed the Lasermax frame mount laser. (FOR SALE BTW)
> It looks like I may be the first person to remove the slide. Aside from maybe 100 rounds (on the high estimate) this thing is as new.
> I searched the archives and found my stash of 45 ACP ammo and have SD and range ammo to feed it for a while.
> I am going out tomorrow to see if it makes loud noises and holes in paper.
> ...


Good luck, if reliability is 100%,,,S&W is gonna look like a great choice


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I blacked out the rear sights and hit the front with white appliance touch-up paint.
She's a skinny girl for a .45.








I sent the first six down range at ten yards into approximately 2.25".
It is a very comfortable shooter for a .45 and such a light package.
A definite candidate for EDC.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> I blacked out the rear sights and hit the front with white appliance touch-up paint.
> She's a skinny girl for a .45.
> 
> 
> ...


It cycled no problems ? Great deal !

I only asked because it looked like a short slide.

Now it doesn't look as short today, I put on my readers lol.

What's the barrel length on that piece.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The


pic said:


> It cycled no problems ? Great deal !
> 
> I only asked because it looked like a short slide.
> 
> ...


100% reliability for six rounds! Better than some Taurus reviews I have read!
I believe the barrel is 3.3".
I only spent six rounds today to check function and to get a vague idea about where to hold.
Point of aim = point of impact @ thirty feet.
I am ok with that.


----------



## Clingun (Jan 5, 2021)

That's a great buy man. Congrats!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I spoke to a friend who has access to .45 ACP ammo. I handed him a $100 bill and told him to do his best.
If I have to pay $.60 to $.75 around I will still feel lucky to have it.
BTW I looked into my holster archives and found an IWB Kydex holster that was made for a G26.
With the help of my heat gun it is now a custom .45 Shield holster. Since the Shield is so much thinner than the G26 it is very comfy carried IWB and much easier to conceal.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> I spoke to a friend who has access to .45 ACP ammo. I handed him a $100 bill and told him to do his best.
> If I have to pay $.60 to $.75 around I will still feel lucky to have it.
> BTW I looked into my holster archives and found an IWB Kydex holster that was made for a G26.
> With the help of my heat gun it is now a custom .45 Shield holster. Since the Shield is so much thinner than the G26 it is very comfy carried IWB and much easier to conceal.


Excellent , that's why we have a box of holsters, you never know, lol.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

If I stocked .45 ACP, I would have one. Great gun!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I happened to run across a M&P mag for my new shield at a Fleet Farm in town today. The price was better than online so I bought it.
I took a box of the reloads I bought a couple of weeks ago and headed for the range. I unloaded the SD rounds from the other two mags and loaded all three with 230 grain wad cutters.
At ten yards it is quite accurate for a compact pistol. 7+7+6= 20 rounds downrange without a hiccough. I wish I could bust off a couple hundred, but replacement ammo will literally be buckshot (buck a shot).
I will have to settle for a thorough field strip and inspection instead of a marathon range session to establish whether to carry it or not. So far it looks like a winner. A third magazine gives me a bit of extra insurance in case of an issue.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You


Goldwing said:


> I happened to run across a M&P mag for my new shield at a Fleet Farm in town today. The price was better than online so I bought it.
> I took a box of the reloads I bought a couple of weeks ago and headed for the range. I unloaded the SD rounds from the other two mags and loaded all three with 230 grain wad cutters.
> At ten yards it is quite accurate for a compact pistol. 7+7+6= 20 rounds downrange without a hiccough. I wish I could bust off a couple hundred, but replacement ammo will literally be buckshot (buck a shot).
> I will have to settle for a thorough field strip and inspection instead of a marathon range session to establish whether to carry it or not. So far it looks like a winner. A third magazine gives me a bit of extra insurance in case of an issue.


You're always running into these opportunities, Honey holes, lol.
Scent of a hound dog, lol.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> You're always running into these opportunities, Honey holes, lol.
> Scent of a hound dog, lol


This hound dog knows when to offer opportunities as well. I have eager buyers for a couple of my Ruger .22 handguns and the prices don't seem to be an issue in either case.


----------

